
Leaked Paper Suggests That the EmDrive Actually Works - exFet
http://www.iflscience.com/space/leaked-paper-suggests-that-the-emdrive-actually-works/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12904561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12904561).

